# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  άγχος, έκτακτες συστολές και τρελός φόβος

## stilvie

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω κάτι εδώ αλλά παρακολουθώ το site εδώ και λίγο καιρό και κάποιες φορές με βοήθησε αρκετά. Θέλω να σας πω το πρόβλημά μου και σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με γιατί σήμερα δεν αντέχεται. 
Να ξεκινήσω όμως από την αρχή: Είμαι 24 χρονών. Τον Νοέμβριο είχα αρρωστήσει με γρίππη και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο για να με εξετάσουν (λόγω γρίππης των χοίρων). Εκεί ήταν ένας νεαρός γιατρός που μου έβαλε στο δάχτυλο εκείνο το πραγματάκι που μετράει σφυγμούς. Είχα γύρω στους 150. Εκείνος επειδή τρόμαξε ζήτησε να μου κάνουν καρδιογράφημα. Εδώ να σημειώσω πως ταχυκαρδίες έχω από μικρό παιδάκι (ίσως λόγω άγχους από διάφορες οικογενειακές καταστάσεις) και η παιδίατρος είχε πει πως είχα και ένα φύσημα (αν το λέω και σωστά). Το καρδιογράφημα μάλλον ήταν μια χαρά γιατί δεν μου είπε να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο και η ακτινογραφία που έβγαλα εκείνη τη μέρα και οι εξετάσεις αίματος. 
Από τότε μου μπήκε η περιέργεια να μετράω τους σφυγμούς μου οι οποίοι ήταν σχεδόν πάντα 90-100. Βέβαια τότε δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε με είχε αγχώσει εκείνο το γεγονός. Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει βουλώσει το αυτί μου και ακούω εκεί τους σφυγμούς μου και μπάινω συνέχεια στη διαδικασία να συγκεντρώνομαι σε αυτούς και αυτό είναι που με αγχώνει πολύ.
Και ερχόμαστε στο βράδι της 28ης Ιουνίου. Την προηγούμενη μέρα είχα περάσει μια πολύ μεγάλη ένταση με τον πατέρα μου που όμως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με απασχολούσε και πολύ την επομένη. Ήμουν λοιπόν ξαπλωμένη στο κρεβάτι έτοιμη να κοιμηθώ και ξαφνικά ένιωσα μια αδυναμία. Ανασηκώθηκα λίγο και τότε ζαλίστηκα λίγο. Σηκώθηκα να πάω να πιω λίγο νερό να συνέλθω και τότε ένιωσα την καρδιά μου να πηγαίνει σαν τρελή! Και τότε ήρθε ο πανικός ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει, ότι πεθαίνω, ότι παθαίνω έμφραγμα ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αφού ήπια νερό, κάθισα λίγο στην αυλή και συνήλθα. Η ταχυκαρδία πέρασε αλλά μου έμεινε ο φόβος και η αδυναμία. Μετά από λίγο, πάντε λεπτά ίσως συνήλθα εντελώς. Μετά από μισή ώρα με έπιασε ξανά το ίδιο αλλά λίγο πιο ήπιο. Πέρασε εκείνη η βραδιά και την επόμενη μέρα είχα το φόβο ότι ίσως κάτι πάθω και πεθάνω και δεν προλάβω να ζήσω όλα όσα θα ήθελα. Επειδή όμως έχω διαβάσει λίγο για θέματα ψυχολογίας κατέληξα πως ίσως έπαθα κρίση πανικού, το απέδωσα στην ένταση των ημερών και προσπάθησα να το ξεχάσω και τα κατάφερα. Ώσπου ένα βράδι με θυμήθηκε ξανά εκείνη. Και πάλι το ξεπέρασα. Την επόμενη φορά όμως που με έπιασε δε με άφησε για 2 μέρες ο φόβος ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει. Ήμουν χάλια, αδύναμη, δεν σηκωνόμουν από το κρεβάτι, δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω σε κανέναν. Την τρίτη μέρα ο αρραβωνιαστικός μου με πήγε σε έναν παθολόγο. Εκείνος, όταν του είπα τα συμπτώματα και με είδε και πόσο αγχωμένη είμαι, έχοντας και υπόψη του τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω με την οικογένειά μου και αφού του είπα και για τις εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει τον Νοέμβριο με καθυσήχασε και μου είπε απλά να προσπαθήσω να αποβάλλω το άγχος μου, να σκέφτομαι θετικά και πως δεν έχω τίποτα. Ομολογώ πως από εκείνη τη στιγμή με άφησαν όλα τα συπτώματα και ήμουν περδίκι. Ούτε που τις σκεφτόμουν τις κρίσεις. Έφυγα και λίγο καιρό από το περιβάλλον που με άγχωνε και ήμουν σχεδόν όπως πριν τις κρίσεις. Όταν επέστρεψα όμως επέστρεψαν και αυτές πολύ πιο ήπιες όμως αυτή τη φορά. Σχεδόν είχα μάθει να τις διαχειρίζομαι. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ είναι το άγχος μου. 
Και φτάνω στο σήμερα. Σήμερα είμαι χάλια, με άγχος, αδυναμία, εξάντληση σχεδόν, και αρκετές έκτακτες συστολές που μου κόβουν τα γόνατα, πόνους στην πλάτη και τραβήγματα και έναν τρομερό φόβο πως κάτι έχει η καρδιά μου. 
Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ γιατί δεν θέλω να είμαι έτσι. Μπορεί αυτό που μου συμβαίνει να είναι σωματικό και όχι ψυχολογικό; Φοβάμαι πως θα πεθάνω, πως η καρδιά μου δεν θα επανέλθει μετά την έκτακτη. Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ. 


ΥΓ: Συγνώμη για το τεράστιο post!

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα καλη μου. Αυτο που ενιωσες εσυ λιγες φορες, εγω το εχω νιωσει χιλιαδες φορες αλλα οπως βλεπεις ειμαι ζωντανη ακομα :) Κι αυτη την στιγμη που σου γραφω ετσι νιωθω. Θα σου ελεγα να προσπαθησεις να χαλαρωσεις αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι ευκολο να το λεμε στον αλλον αλλα δυσκολο να το κανουμε. Γι\'αυτο θα επιλεξω να σου πω να βαλεις ενα χυμο να πιεις και να παρεις τηλεφωνο μια φιλη η ενα φιλο να ερθει και να κανεις μια ευχαριστει συζητηση.

----------


## stilvie

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Το ξέρω πως σε αυτή τη θέση βρίσκονται πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι και αν και εγωιστικό νιώθω μια μικρή ανακούφιση που δεν είμαι μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό. Η παρηγοριά μου είναι ο σύντροφός μου που πραγματικά προσπαθεί πάρα πολύ να με στηρίξει αλλά όσο να \'ναι δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτό που νιώθω μιας και δεν το έχει περάσει και εύχομαι να μην το περάσει ποτέ. Απλά αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει αρκετές εξετάσεις για να αποκλείσω το παθολογικό κομμάτι μιας και τρέμω μόνο στην ιδέα να μπω σε ιατρείο ή νοσοκομείο αυτή την περίοδο. Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι ότι αν οι γιατροί έβλεπαν κάτι δεν θα μου έκαναν κάποιες παραπάνω εξετάσεις; Συγνώμη που σε ζαλίζω αλλά πραγματικά αισθάνομαι χάλια. Νιώθω πως η καρδιά μου ζορίζεται με την παραμικρή κίνηση που κάνω και νιώθω να πνίγομαι. Ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ για τη βοήθεια. Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε και για το δικό σου πρόβλημα, ίσως μας κάνει καλό.

----------


## silveroula

Σιγουρα δεκανεις εναν καρδιολογικο ελεγχο. Εγω κανω καθε χρονο. Ειναι πολυ καλο που εχεισ εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου. Η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι οποιος δεν το εχει ζησει δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ποσο ασχημο και δυσκολο ειναι.

----------


## silveroula

Οτι να \'ναι γραφω :) Δεν χανεις τιποτα να κανεις εναν καρδιολογικο ελεγχο. Αυτο ηθελα να γραψω

----------


## silveroula

Και μην ανησυχεις δεν με ζαλιζεις. Εγω ζαλιζομαι απο μονη μου :)

----------


## VasilisA

Stilvie κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα με το άγχος και τις κρίσεις πανικού σε όλους μας.
Είσαι θα έλεγα μια κλασική περίπτωση 
Θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς την επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο και ακόμη περισσότερο να προσέξεις την διατροφή σου όπου για εμένα προσωπικά είναι το άλφα και το ωμέγα.
Η καρδιά μας είναι ένας μυς που αντιδρά ανάλογα και μας υπενθυμίζει ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τρόπο σκέψεις.
Είναι σχετικά απίθανο να πάθεις κάτι παθολογικό εν ώρα κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## stilvie

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Βασίλη για το ενδιαφέρον σου και την απάντησή σου. Το πιο γελοίο είναι πως όλα άυτά τις περισσότερες φορές μου συμβαίνουν όταν τα σκέφτομαι ενώ όταν καταφέρνω να χαλαρώσω είμαι μια χαρά. Απλά φοβάμαι να πάω σε άλλους γιατρούς πάρα πολύ κσι τα ψιλοχάνω με το παραμικρό πονάκι που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις δε θα έδινα σημασία. Αν είχα κάτι που θέλει περισσοτερο ψάξιμο δεν θα το είχε δείξει το καρδιογράφημα και η ακτινογραφία; Το ξέρω πως κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πάω σε καρδιολόγο απλά στη φάση που είμαι τώρα ζαλίζομαι από το φόβο και μόνο στη σκέψη.

----------


## nopanic

Σε αυτα ακριβως τα μικροπονακια πρεπει να ξαναεκπαιδευσουμε το μυαλο μας να μην δινει σημασια .

----------


## stilvie

έχεις δίκιο nopanic απλά είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο την ώρα που σε πιάνει αυτή η βλακεία να σκεφτείς ότι δεν έχεις κάτι και απλά θα περάσει. Είμαι τρομοκρατημένη και φοβάμαι να κάνω και την παραμικρή κίνηση για να μην σταματήσει η καρδιά μου... Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να ακούγεται τρελό όλο αυτό αλλά έτσι νιώθω.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Μην ανησυχείς stilvie, από το άγχος είναι όλα. Είμαι και εγω στο club των ταχυκαρδιών και έκτακτων συστολών. 
Όπως βλέπεις λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχουμε. Έχω και εγώ φοβία με γιατρούς και νοσοκομεία, αγχώνομαι και μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι.

Επίσης είναι σημαντικό και αυτό που έγραψε ο Βασίλης παραπάνω, για την διατροφή. Επίσης να αποφεύγεις τον καφέ και το τσάι, εγώ τα έχω κόψει εντελώς, μετά απο συμβουλή ψυχιάτρου.

----------


## stilvie

Γεια σου και σένα και ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις. Καφέ και τσάι τα έχω κόψει κι εγώ καθώς επίσης και την κόκα κόλα την οποία έπινα ΜΑΝΙΩΔΩΣ, μπορεί και 2 λίτρα τη μέρα. Εμένα ο παθολόγος που είχα πάει μου είπε να κόψω γενικά την καφεϊνη. Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό για τη χθεσινή μου κρίση γιατί μετά από δύο μήνες αποχής χθες το βράδι ήπια 2 ποτήρια. Από δω και πέρα ούτε να την ξαναδώ δε θέλω.

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by stilvie_
> έχεις δίκιο nopanic απλά είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο την ώρα που σε πιάνει αυτή η βλακεία να σκεφτείς ότι δεν έχεις κάτι και απλά θα περάσει. Είμαι τρομοκρατημένη και φοβάμαι να κάνω και την παραμικρή κίνηση για να μην σταματήσει η καρδιά μου... Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να ακούγεται τρελό όλο αυτό αλλά έτσι νιώθω.


Ετσι ακριβως νοιωθω κ εγω πολλες φορες και ειδικα μολις φαω και με πιασει αυτη η ατονια σε συνδιασμο με την ελαφρια ζαλαδα 
Εκεινη την ωρα νομιζω οτι θα σταματησει η καρδια μου , αισθανομαι πολυ ασχημα , αλλα μετραω τους σφυγμους μου και ειναι κανονικοι !! 
Πριν απο λιγο καιρο μολις μου συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο ανεβαζα 125 σφυγμους .

Προσπαθω , μια με την δυναμη του μυαλου μια με τα xanax να το ελεγξω .

----------


## nopanic

Τις εκτακτες συστολες πως τις αντιλαμβανεστε ?

----------


## stilvie

Τις έκτακτες εγώ κάποιες φορές τις περνάω τελείως επιπόλαια αλλά κάποιες άλλες μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Χθες το πρωί ας πούμε ένιωσα ένα κενό στο λαιμό μου και μετά από λίγο την καρδιά μου να κάνει έναν δυνατό χτύπο. Και πραγματικά δεν ένιωσα σημασία. Το βράδι όμως την ένιωσα για τα καλά. Ένιωσα πάλι αυτό το άδειασμα και τον χτύπο μετά και με κατέκλυσε ένα απίστευτο άγχος και πανικός ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει. Σήμερα που είμαι γενικά χάλια, όταν πάω να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα νιώθω τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό το άδειασμα, χωρίς όμως να ακολουθείται πάντα από χάσιμο παλμού. Κάποιες φορές είναι πραγματικά τρομακτικό. Επίσης όταν έχω άγχος τις νιώθω και όταν κάθομαι σε καρέκλα απότομα.

----------


## nopanic

Και εγω αραια και που, αισθανομαι ενα στιγμιαιο αδειασμα-κενο στον λαιμο , αλλα σε ολα τα triplex και καρδιογραφηματα που εχω κανει δεν μου βρηκαν κατι ..

----------


## stilvie

Τότε δεν θα έχεις κάτι, οπότε κάνε μια προσπάθεια να το ξεπεράσεις όλο αυτό. Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται βουνό αλλά έχω κουραστεί να είμαι έτσι έστω και το ελάχιστο αυτό χρονικό διάστημα που το αντιμετωπίζω αυτό. Μακάρι να είχα το κουράγιο να πάω αύριο στον γιατρό αλλά δεν το έχω. Παρηγοριέμαι μόνο στην ιδέα πως το καρδιογράφημα και η ακτινογραφία δεν έδειξαν κάτι και προσπαθώ να το πολεμήσω.

----------


## nopanic

Αυτο το ασθημα της κουρασης το εχουμε περασει και το περναμε ολοι οσοι εχουμε μπει σε αυτο το \"λουκι\" .

Δεν πρεπει να μας καταβαλει . 
Και εγω φετος δεν πηγα να κανω τριπλεξ και λεω οτι αφου δεν ειχα τιποτα περισυ, φετος με καλυτερη διατροφη και γυμναστικη που πλεον κανω δεν υπαρχει λογος να ειμαι χειροτερα ..

Απο την αλλη ομως ενας υπερηχος απο μια ηλικια και μετα καθε 1-1,5 χρονο δεν εβλαψε κανεναν ε? :D

----------


## stilvie

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και ξέρω πως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να το κάνω, απλά περιμένω να ηρεμήσω λίγο και να το πάρω απόφαση γιατί τώρα και μόνο στη σκέψη του νοσοκομείου αγχώνομαι πολύ. Αλλά μιας και το ανέφερες, από ποια ηλικία πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει αυτές τις εξετάσεις;

----------


## Agia

αχ αυτες οι εκτακτες βρε παιδια...καταραμενες,οπως ειχε πει και καποιος σε αλλο θεμα!

Πολυ τρομακτικο συναισθημα!...καποιοι απο εδω μεσα σιγουρα ξερουν τι εχω τραβηξει και εγω...:)

Ποσες εξαιτασεις,ποσες επιβεβαιωσεις απο γιατρους...εγω εκει!!! Σκευτομαι τα χειροτερα!

Επερνα inderal για ενα διαστημα και αρχισα και γυμναστικη αεροβια και μπορω να πω ελλατωθηκαν αρκετα μερα με τη μερα.
Μεχρι προσφατα παθαινα ομως που και που!
 
Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!! Μακαρι να μπορουσα δια μαγειας να κανω ενα format...και να αρχισω απο την αρχη!

Υπομονη...οπως ολοι stilvie...!Μονη σου θα τις διωξεις! Διαβασα την ιστορια σου και μου θυμησες εμενα! Πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω!Αλλα πως μπορω να βοηθησω καποιον οταν και εγω η ιδια φοβαμαι πολυ? Η συζητησεις μου κανουν καλο παντως!

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> 
> Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!! Μακαρι να μπορουσα δια μαγειας να κανω ενα format...και να αρχισω απο την αρχη!
> 
> Υπομονη...οπως ολοι stilvie...!Μονη σου θα τις διωξεις! Διαβασα την ιστορια σου και μου θυμησες εμενα! Πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω!Αλλα πως μπορω να βοηθησω καποιον οταν και εγω η ιδια φοβαμαι πολυ? Η συζητησεις μου κανουν καλο παντως!




Να ηξερες μονο ποσες φορες εχω πει κ εγω για αυτο το φορματ :)
Και σιγουρα οι συζητησεις κανουν καλο και με εχουν βοηθησει παρα πολυ τα τελευταια 3 χρονια που επισκεπτομαι το φορουμ αυτο .




Πιστευω οτι μια καλη ηλικια για να αρχισουμε να κοιταμε την καρδια μας καθε 1,5 χρονο το πολυ 2 ειναι η ηλικια των 40 ετών .
Αλλα ακομη και πριν απο αυτη δεν ειναι κακο να κανουμε μια εξεταση καθε 5 χρονια περιπου και οπωσδηποτε μια στην εφηβεια .

----------


## stilvie

Σε αυτή τη βοήθεια ήλπιζα κι εγώ όταν αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ. Είναι διαφορετικό να μιλάς με κάποιον που έχει περάσει το ίδιο με σένα και αλλιώς με κάποιον που δεν έχει ιδέα. Οσύντροφός μου πραγματικά με στηρίζει πολύ αλλα δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ακριβώς τι νιώθω την ώρα της κρίσης. 
Τώρα για τις έκτακτες είναι όπως τα λες. Αλλά με παρηγορεί το γεγονός πως οι περισσότερες με πιάνουν όταν είμαι αγχωμένη ενώ όταν εόμαι ήρεμη μια στις τόσες. Τι να πω, ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα και να ξεπεράσουμε όλοι μας αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## nopanic

Το οτι ο συντροφος σου σε στηριζει πολυ ειναι παρα πολυ θετικο .
Εχω κ εγω πολυ μεγαλη στηριξη απο την γυναικα μου .
Ειμαι ευγνωμων για αυτο.

Να του δειξεις το φορουμ και το οτι υπαρχει και αλλος πολυς κοσμος με παρομοια προβληματα για να κατανοησει οσο περισσοτερο μπορει την κατασταση σου.

Οσο για την ελπιδα , σιγουρα υπαρχει και πρεπει να υπαρχει. Και οπως ειπαμε αυτο το φορουμ μας βοηθα να ελπιζουμε και οχι μονο.

Η πραγματικη θεραπεια ομως βρισκεται κρυμμενη βαθεια μεσα μας . Πρεπει βρουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε τους φοβους μας.
Ισως ειναι και ενα ειδος δοκιμασιας αυτο ετσι ? ;)

----------


## Agia

Το πιο τραγικο για μενα ειναι οταν καλη ωρα ειμαι ηρεμη, βλεπω τηλεοραση και αρχιζω να νυσταζω...\"ΝΤΟΥΠ\" αυτο το καταραμενο αισθημα των εκτακτων συστολων,και το τελος μου!Ξαγρυπναω μεχρι να δω το φως της μερας.

Ποσες φορες ετρεχα στα επειγοντα...αλλα δε παει αλλο,με ειχανε μαθει ολοι...ρεζιλι γινομουν, και εφευγα με μια θλιψη κ μια απογωητευση οτι και καλα με κοροιδεψαν,και εγω μεσα μου να φωναζω κ να λεω καταλαβετε με ποσο εχω τρομαξει με αυτο το συναισθημα,φοβαμαι!!!
Επρεπε να το παρω αποφαση ομως...αλλα μου εμεινε ο φοβος για την καρδια μου!

Μακαρι να μη με ακολουθουν και στην υπολοιπη ζωη μου...εχω πολλα να κανω και να ζησω.Και αυτα σε αφηνουν πισω κ σε καθηστερουν!

Ευχομαι για ολους μας...να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## stilvie

Έχω διαβάσει σε πολλά ποστ εδώ ότι για να σε ξεχάσουν οι κρίσεις και οι ενοχλήσεις πρέπει να τις ξεχάσεις εσύ πρώτα. Μακάρι να μας έλεγαν και τον τρόπο...

----------


## nopanic

Ενας τροπος , αυτος που προσπαθω κ εγω ,ειναι σιγα σιγα να μην κανω πισω αμεσως με το πρωτο ενοχλημα ..
Οταν με πρωτοεπιασε με το παραμικρο επρεπε να φυγω να παω σπιτι να ξαπλωσω .
Τωρα μπορω κ αντεχω πολυ παραπανω .


Σε αυτο βοηθαει πολυ και η συζυγος μου γιατι οπου και να ειμαστε δεν ντρεπομαι να της πω τι αισθανομαι και να φυγουμε ..

----------


## stilvie

Η κατανόηση από τους συντρόφους μας είναι όντως ίσως και το πιο σημαντικό. Το να μπορείς να μιλήσεις ελεύθερα για αυτό που νιώθεις χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τι θα νομίσει ο άλλος για σένα είναι τεράστια βοήθεια. Ακόμα και μόνο το ότι κάποιος σε αγαπάει και ακούει προσεκτικά αυτό που του λες είναι πολύ θετικό. Ευχαριστώ τον Θεό κάθε μέρα για τον άνθρωπο που έστειλε πλάι μου.

----------


## nopanic

Εγω πλεον μιλω ανοικτα για το προβλημα μου και στους συνεργατες μου και οπου το φερει η συζητηση .

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το κατανοησει καποιος αν δεν το εχει περασει .
Αυτο κανει την αξια αυτων που εχουμε διπλα μας ανυπολογιστη.


Επισης αυτος ο φοβος οτι κατι εχει η καρδια μου υπαρχει και σε εμενα εδω και 4,5 χρονια απο την πρωτη κριση .
Εχω κανει ομως 3-4 τριπλεξ , εξετασεις αιματος και μαλιστα εδω και εναν χρονο κανω και διαδρομο και ποτε δεν ενοιωσα -και να μην νοιωσω ποτε - εντονο πονο στο στηθος . Παρ΄ολα αυτα ομως καθε φορα που θα αισθανθω μια ενοχληση , μια ζαλαδα εμενα το μυαλο μου παει οτι κατι συμβαινει με την καρδια μου ...
Ε δεν τρωγομαι με τιποτα !!! :P:P:P:P

----------


## nopanic

Κατι σημαντικο πιστευω στην βοηθεια μας να κατανοησουμε κ να καταπολεμησουμε αυτο που μας συμβαινει ,ειναι οτι μπορουμε να αποδειξουμε και μονοι μας στον εαυτο μας οτι δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο , προσπαθωντας να τα προκαλεσουμε εμεις π.χ απλα κανοντας μια σκεψη που μας ενοχλει .

----------


## nikolaras

Καλησπερα σε ολους και παλι... Διαβαζοντας αυτα που λες Stilvie καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαι και εγω ενας απο αυτους που περναει ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα!!! Μεσα απο αυτο το FORUM καταλαβαινω πως δεν ειμαι ο μονος που περναει δυσκολα και αυτο μου δινει κουραγιο να το πολεμησω!!!Το ιδιο πρεπει να κανεις και εσυ και ολοι μας!!!Αν και παιρνω θεραπευτικη αγωγη εδω και ενα μηνα δεν εχω δει και πολλα πραγματα!!!Αυτο ομως που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ρε παιδια ειναι πως οι γιατροι μας λενε πως η περιπτωση μας ειναι κλασικη περιπτωση αγχους αλλα κανενας απο αυτους δεν μας κανει καλα...

----------


## stilvie

Εγώ αυτές τις σκέψεις τις κάνω θέλοντας και μη nopanic. Έρχονται από μόνες τους οι σκασμένες!!!χαχαχα! για να ευθυμήσουμε και λιγουλάκι. 
Πάντως αυτό που λες το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ, ειδικά με τη γυμναστική. Λέω να βάλω στο πρόγραμμά μου λίγο χαλαρό τρέξιμο για αρχή μιας και απαλλαγώ και από τις ταχυκαρδίες. 

Όντως όμως, έχω αναπτύξει κι εγώ τρομερή φοβία με την καρδιά μου. Έχει βουλώσει και το αυτί μου και ακούω μονίμως τους σφυγμούς μου εκεί, δεν ξέρω γιατί. Αφού όταν ξεχνιέμαι με κάτι και δεν τους ακούω για λίγο τρελαίνομαι από φόβο γιατί νομίζω πως σταμάτησε. Θα μου πεις και θα γελάσεις κιόλας: άμα είχε σταματήσει θα ζούσες; Αλλά είναι τόσο τρομακτικό εκείνη τη στιγμή που το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως κάτι μου συμβαίνει.

----------


## nopanic

Iσως γιατι αυτο που λεμε αγχος εχει στον καθενα μας ιδια συμπτωματα αλλα διαφορετικη αφετηρια .
Ειναι το αποτελεσμα βιωματων που συωρευτηκαν και προκαλεσαν αυτη την αντιδραση του εγκεφαλου .
Αυτα τα βιωματα καλουμαστε να επανεκτιμησουμε και πλεον να εκπαιδευσουμε οι ιδιοι συνειδητα τον εαυτο μας να αντιδρα διαφορετικα απ\'οτι πριν.Και πρεπει να το κανουμε με τετοιο τροπο ωστε πλεον να περασει στο ασυνηδειτο κ\' τοτε θα παψουν τα συμπτωματα.

Τα φαρμακα ειναι καλα ,αλλα δεν λυνουν το προβλημα .

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by stilvie_
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που λες το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ, ειδικά με τη γυμναστική. Λέω να βάλω στο πρόγραμμά μου λίγο χαλαρό τρέξιμο για αρχή μιας και απαλλαγώ και από τις ταχυκαρδίες. 
> 
> Όντως όμως, έχω αναπτύξει κι εγώ τρομερή φοβία με την καρδιά μου. Έχει βουλώσει και το αυτί μου και ακούω μονίμως τους σφυγμούς μου εκεί, δεν ξέρω γιατί. Αφού όταν ξεχνιέμαι με κάτι και δεν τους ακούω για λίγο τρελαίνομαι από φόβο γιατί νομίζω πως σταμάτησε. Θα μου πεις και θα γελάσεις κιόλας: άμα είχε σταματήσει θα ζούσες; Αλλά είναι τόσο τρομακτικό εκείνη τη στιγμή που το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως κάτι μου συμβαίνει.



Οπωσδηποτε να βαλεις το τρεξιμο στη ζωη σου ή ακομη καλυτερα ξεκινα απο το ποιο εντονο περπατημα και σιγα σιγα.
Εγω δεν μπορουσα να παω 100 μετρα γιατι ιδρωνα και αρχιζαν οι ταχυκαρδιες (125 παλμοι) , αλλα πλεον εχουν σχεδον μηδενιστει αυτες οι αδικαιολογητες αντιδρασεις του οργανισμου.

Εγω με το αυτι εχω αλλο θεμα .Εχω ελαφρια εμβοη στο αριστερο αυτι ,εδω και δυο χρονια , ευτυχως σταθερη και ισως λιγο μειωθηκε !! 

Ασε μην ψαχνεις , αμα σου πω τις ενοχλησεις που εχω περασει και περναω θα γραφω μεχρι αυριο !!! :D:D:D:D

----------


## nikolaras

Εχεις δικιο Nopanic, αλλα ελα που δεν μπορω να γινω καλα απο μονος μου!!!Αν και εχω εντοπισει το προβλημα απο που ξεκιναει δεν μπορω να το νικησω και αν μπορουσα να το περασω στο ασυνειδητο δεν θα επερνα τα φαμακα..

----------


## nopanic

Μα και εγω την θεωρια ανεφερα. Το ξερω οτι στην πραξη ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο .Γι\'αυτο μιλησα ποιο πριν για μια πραγματικη δοκιμασια .
Αλλωστε τα ιδια τραβαω κ εγω εδω και 4,5 χρονια .
Και εγω χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα , αλλα προσπαθω να τα περνω σε εξαιρετικα δυσκολες περιπτωσεις αφου πρωτα προσπαθω να συγκεντρωθω λεγοντας στον εαυτο μου ,ολα αυτα που λεμε εδω πανω κατω με κυριο επιχειρημα οτι τοι ιδιο μου εχει συμβει και αλλες φορες και δεν επαθα τιποτα ..

Με αυτον τον τροπο εχω καταφερει να περιορισω τις εντονες κρισεις κατα πολυ και πλεον δεν κανω πισω ευκολα .Δινω μεγαλη μαχη καθε φορα . Σκεψου οτι εχω ενα πακετο xanax 0.5mg απο τις αρχες Μαιου και μου μενουν ακομη 2 χαπια .

----------


## Agia

Ειχα και τωρα παιδια εκτακτη!

γιατι παντα οταν ειναι να κοιμηθω??....ακομα πιο τραγικο!

----------


## alexandergreek

Λοιπόν, προ καιρού εμφάνισα έκτακτες συστολές και μάλιστα πολλές το λεπτό! Καταλαβαίνεις την τρομάρα μου... ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε βέβαια ότι προέρχονται απο υπερένταση, και μου έγραψε καλού - καλού τεστ κοπώσεως και τα σχετικά, αλλά εγώ πήρα την υπόθεση στα χέρια μου. Πήρα κάποια μέτρα που τα εφάρμοσα με ακρίβεια, και στα παραθέτω. Αποτέλεσμα; ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ έκτακτες συστολές σε 3 μέρες απο την εφαρμογή των μέτρων, μέχρι και σήμερα...

ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ
1. Ξεκίνησα καθημερινή προσευχή: Χαιρετισμοί, ψαλμοί (μου δίνει μεγάλη στήριξη).
2. Πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της μέρας χρησιμοποιώ την προσευχή των μοναχών: Κύριε Ιησού Χριστέ Ελέησόν Με.

ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ
1. Εκοψα κάθε ζάχαρη, γλυκά (ανεβοκατεβάζουν το σάκχαρο στο αίμα και κουράζουν... κουράζουν και την καρδιά)
2. Έκοψα κάθε καφέ και τσάϊ (προκαλούν νευρικότητα)
3. Αποφεύγω το λευκό ψωμί και καταναλώνω μαύρο ψωμί και δημητριακά ολικής άλεσης (έχουν χαμηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και άρα συμβάλλουν σε πιό σταθερή ενεργητικότητα, και δεν κουράζουν την καρδιά).
4. Άρχισα να πίνω κακάο χωρίς πρωτείνες (=γάλα), χωρίς ζάχαρη (το κακάο είναι κατά της κατάθλιψης, και καρδιοτονωτικό)
5. Μαγειρεύω με αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης, ακόμα και κρέπες ή τυροπιτάκια! (ισχύουν όσα είπα στο \"2\" για το χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη).

ΨΥΧΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ
1. Διέκοψα μια συνεργασία με άτομο που με άγχωνε (όσο πιό μακρυά κρατάς τα άτομα που σου μεταδίδουν το άγχος τους, τόσο πιό καλά θα νιώθεις) 
2. Άρχισα 4 μέρες την εβδομάδα μαθήματα τέχνης: Χορός, θέατρο, διακοσμητική, ζωγραφική, fashion design (η τέχνη ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙΣ ΩΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ σε γεμίζει και κυρίως κάνεις κάτι μη χρησιμοθηρικό, μόνο για σένα... τα hobby σε κρατάνε πολύ ψηλά ενεργητικά. Ασε που κάνεις και παρέες στη σχολή και έχει και πλάκα! Και η κοινωνικότητα σε ανεβάζει ψυχικά, φεύγεις απο την πλήξη)
3. Ακύρωσα όλους τους στόχους μου (του στύλ: φέτος θα βγάλω 10.000 ευρω πιο πολλά απο πέρισυ) και πλέον ζω διαχειριστικά! Στη θέση των στόχων έβαλα καλούς λογισμούς για τη δουλειά μου και την οικονομία (του τύπου: \"Κάπου θα υπάρχουν και λεφτά, κάπου θα υπάρχουν και δουλειές, κάπου θα υπάρχουν και καλοί πελάτες, κάπου θα υπάρχουν και καλοί συνεργάτες) ώστε να μη ντοπάρομαι αρνητικά απο τις ειδήσεις που βασικά μας λένε ότι θα πεινάσουμε. 

Σε αυτά σχεδιάζω να προσθέσω την τακτική γυμναστική και jogging. Πάντως, οι παραπάνω αλλαγές που εφαρμόστηκαν όλες μαζί μονομιάς, ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΑΝ τις έκτακτες συστολές μου!! Δοκίμασε κι εσύ, να φορτίσεις τις μπαταρίες σου στον ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ, ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ τομέα... και θα δείς διαφορά! (δε χρειάστηκα πλέον ούτε μισό χαπάκι... απο ηρεμιστικά).

ΥΓ Αν θές να μάθεις περισσότερα για τις τροφές με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη, δές εδω --&gt; http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=8&amp;articleID=7985&amp; la=1

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Αυτές οι έκτακτες είναι ότι χειρότερο γιατι πραγματικά σου τσακίζουν την ψυχολογία.
Παρόλο που είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και μια βδομάδα περίπου θεραπεία με συνδυασμό αντικαταθληπτικού και ηρεμιστικού, και μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον δεν έχω κάνει καμία έκτακτη. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι το όλο θέμα, γιατί είναι πραγματικά ανυπόφορες.

----------


## Agia

τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μειωνουν τις εκτακτες??? ή γενικα τα ανχολυτικα ή τα ηρεμιστικα???

Δηλαδη τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα συμβαλουν στη μειωση των εκτακτων συστολων(χωρις παθολογικα ευρηματα)λογω ανχους.\\/\\/\\\\????

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά αν τα αντικαταθληπτικά μειώνουν τις έκτακτες. Βελτιώνουν όμως την διάθεση που ίσως αυτό να συμβάλει στην μείωση των έκτακτων συστολών. Σίγουρα θα βοηθάει και ο συνδυασμός με το ηρεμιστικό. Αλλά με σκέτο ηρεμιστικό που έπερνα παλιότερα, ήμουν μεν ήρεμος αλλά όταν αγχνωνόμουν έκανα και έκτακτες. Οπότε πιστεύω πως κάτι κάνει και το αντικαταθληπτικό. 
Βέβαια είμαι μια βδομάδα μόνο στην θεραπεία, αλλά αυτές είναι οι πρώτες παρατηρήσεις που έχω κάνει.

----------


## Agia

Εγω ειμαι στην αρχη θεραπειας με ζολοφτ.

Τελευταια εχω παρατηρησει οτι στη γυμναστικη κουραζομαι πιο ευκολα.Μου βγαινει η ψυχη με λιγο ποδηλατο.Εκει να δειτε πως φοβαμαι ετσι οπως νιωθω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει.

Ξερετε αν παιζουν ρολο τα φαρμακα που με κουραζει ετσι η ασκηση?

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Γενικά όταν αγχώνεσαι η καρδία σου ανεβάζει παλμους, οπότε οταν κάνεις και γυμναστική ανεβαίνουν ακόμα πιο γρήγορα και είναι φυσιολογικό. Σιγά σιγα που θα αυξάνει η αντοχή σου δεν θα κουράζεσαι εύκολα. Παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφή βεβαία , και το πόσο καλά κοιμάσαι.
Επίσης αν βλέπεις ότι σε κουράζει το ποδήλατο, ξεκίνα γρήγορο περπάτημα, είναι σπουδαία άσκηση.

----------


## auroula

Ειναι ωραια να ακουω οτι εχει κρατησει κρηση πανικου σε αλλος τοσα λιγα λεπτα.
Γιατι απο οσο θημαμε οι δικες μου κρισεις τις πρωτες φορες κρατουσαν 2-3 μερες.
2-3 μερες αδυναμια.ταχικαρδια και ολα τα γνωστα.
Θα αντεχε καποιος στην θεση μου απορω.....

----------


## auroula

> _Originally posted by alexandergreek_
> Λοιπόν, προ καιρού εμφάνισα έκτακτες συστολές και μάλιστα πολλές το λεπτό! Καταλαβαίνεις την τρομάρα μου... ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε βέβαια ότι προέρχονται απο υπερένταση, και μου έγραψε καλού - καλού τεστ κοπώσεως και τα σχετικά, αλλά εγώ πήρα την υπόθεση στα χέρια μου. Πήρα κάποια μέτρα που τα εφάρμοσα με ακρίβεια, και στα παραθέτω. Αποτέλεσμα; ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ έκτακτες συστολές σε 3 μέρες απο την εφαρμογή των μέτρων, μέχρι και σήμερα...
> 
> ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ
> 1. Ξεκίνησα καθημερινή προσευχή: Χαιρετισμοί, ψαλμοί (μου δίνει μεγάλη στήριξη).
> 2. Πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της μέρας χρησιμοποιώ την προσευχή των μοναχών: Κύριε Ιησού Χριστέ Ελέησόν Με.
> 
> ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ
> 1. Εκοψα κάθε ζάχαρη, γλυκά (ανεβοκατεβάζουν το σάκχαρο στο αίμα και κουράζουν... κουράζουν και την καρδιά)
> ...





Αν και αθεη πυστευω οτι αν καναμε τα μισα απο αυτα που εκανες θα σταματουσαμε να υποφερουμε απο κρισεις πανικου.
Παιζει τεραστια σημασια οπως εμαθα η διατροφη η σωστη και το να αποφευγουμε στρεσογονες καταστασεις.
Μπραβο!

----------


## stilvie

auroula αυτό που λες μου συνέβη κι εμένα 1 φορά που μου κράτησε 2 μέρες. Ζαλάδα, αδυναμία, έκτακτες συστολές, άτακτος σφυγμός κατά διαστήματα και τρελός φόβος. Είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό.

----------


## alexandergreek

Eυχαριστώ auroula ! Κι εγώ βασανίστηκα, ξέρεις τι είναι να έχεις για αρκετές μέρες, πολλές έκτακτες συστολές το λεπτό; Ιδίως όταν ξάπλωνα... βάσανο! Ευτυχώς με τα παραπάνω μέτρα το έλεγξα το κακό, και περασαν. Πρέπει όμως να επιμείνω... στην πιστή εφαρμογή της \"συνταγής\" !

----------


## auroula

συστολες?ενοεις κρησεις πανικου ετσι?
ασε μονο εγω και ο θεος ξερω τι τραβιξα στις αρχες ειδικα.
για 48 ωρες ειχα κρηση πανικου.ισως και παραπανω το μυαλο δεν δουλευε πλεον καλα.
τωρα αυτο π εχω παρατηρησεισε μενα ειναι οτι παθενω καποια μικρα κενα
ετσι νομιζω δεν ειμαι σιγουρη.
απλα μια φορα μου μηλαγε η μανα μου και ειπε οτι ειμουν εντελως αλλου και εκτος αυτο οταν με ρωτησε αυτο π ρωταγε την βλεπω να περιμενει απαντηση,και ξαφνιαστικα γιατι δεν θημαμαι να μου κανε ποτε ερωτηση.

----------


## auroula

> _Originally posted by stilvie_
> auroula αυτό που λες μου συνέβη κι εμένα 1 φορά που μου κράτησε 2 μέρες. Ζαλάδα, αδυναμία, έκτακτες συστολές, άτακτος σφυγμός κατά διαστήματα και τρελός φόβος. Είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ τρομακτικό.


χα χα τρομακρικο λεει?αν ειχα ουρα θα την εβαζα στα σκελια!!

----------


## ppanik21

καλησπερα παιδια!! ειμαι 28 χρονωνν και εχω συχνα ταχυπαλμιες!! πριν 3 βδομαδεσ ανεβασα ξαφνικα 165 παλμους και μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος μου και πηρα λοπρεσορ μετα με επιασε πριν καμμια βδομαδα αλλα σε ποιο ηπια φαση και σημερα εκανα γυμναστικη και μετα απο κανα 15 λεπτο που εκατσα ανεβασα 187 αλλα οχι πανω στην ασκηση! εκανα καρδιογραφημα και triplex ολα καθαρα μονο εχω ευαισθητη μητρωηδη , εξετασεις αιματος πεντακαθαρες και τα σχετικα! το μονο που με ανησυχησε σημερα ηταν οτι μουδιασαν τα χερια μοθ λιγο προς τα χαμηλα και με ελουσε κρυος ιδρωτας! εχω και κατι προβληματα με το στομαχι μου τελευταια και ειμαι αστα να πανε! ξερω πως ειναι ψυχολογικο αλλα δε τη παλευω αλλο ! εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ τα τελευταια 5 χρονια και ειχα γενικαι πολυ στρεσσ και αγχος!

----------


## melina20

stivie,κ εγω ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα ειχα και φοβομουν να παω σε γιατρο...γιατι αμα μου βρησκανε κατι ηξερα οτι την ειχα κατσει....μεχρι που με πηραν σηκωτη απο το σπιτι και με πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο...με το που εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο ημουν σε κατασταση πανικου,ενιωθα λες και παω για σφαγη...ο γιατρος με εξετασε προσεκτικα(επεσα και σε πολυκαλο ανθρωπο) και μ εκανε καρδιογραφημα το οποιο εδειξε 130 παλμους,οφειλομενα σε αγχος καθωσ η καρδια μου ηταν μια χαρα!την επομενη μερα αφου εφαγα την πρωτη κρυαδα πηγα και στον καρδιολογο του ταμειου μου,ο οποιοε με ξαναεξετασε και δεν μου βρηκε απολυτως τιποτα...το σκαλωμα για την ανακοπη βεβαια δεν μου εφυγε,αλλα πριν παω ημουν πεπεισμενη οτι εχω σιγουρα κατι στην καρδια μου για να τα παθαινω ολα αυτα,ελεγα δεν γινεται ολα αυτα να ειναι απο το αγχος...οταν εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο ειχα δυσπνοια,και ο γιατρος μ μετρησε το οξυγονο και ηταν 100/1οο !!!!!!!το μυαλο μας παιζει τρελα παιχνιδια,και αυτο δυστυχως εκδηλωνεται με ολα αυτα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

melina20 ετσι ειναι κ εγω ετσι νιωθω οταν με πιανουν ταχυπαλμιες οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο κ θα παθω ανακοπη καποια στιγμη κ με πιανει ο φοβος κ δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω....οι γιατροι βεβαια προσπαθουν να καθυσηχαζουν, αλλα οταν σε πιανουν τα συμπτωματα κ σε κυριευει ο φοβος δεν σου φευγει η ιδεα με τιποτα......

----------


## iris83

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα παιδιά ! Εκτακτες συστολές παθαίνω και γω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και κυρίως τα βράδια φυσικά εδώ και 10 μήνες σχεδόν! Γενικά είμαι πάρα πολύ αγχώδης άνθρωπος και πόλύ απισιοδοξη επίσης! Οτι ακούω γύρω μου φοβάμαι ότι το έχω και γω! Οι έκτακτες συστολές και οι "παύσεις" που κάνει η καρδια μου καθημερινά με οδηγούν συχνά σε κρίσεις πανικού! Πήγα σε καρδιολόγο έκανα κρδιογραφημα , εξετάσεις αίματος, 24ωρη παρακολούθηση με HOLDER και ο γιατρος μου είπε οτι είναι ολα μια χαρά και οτι τά προκαλώ όλα απο το άγχος μου! Ησύχασα για δυο μέρες αλλα με ξαναπιάσαν παλι μετά! ΑΥτην την εβδομάδα σκέφτομαι να παω και σε αλλον καρδιολόγο να πάρω μια δεύτερη γνώμη κυρίως για τισ παύσεις οι οποίες με αγχώνουν περισσότερο απο τις έκτακτες! Έχει κανείς απο εσας παύσεις??? Να σημειώσω πως στο HOLDER κατεγραψε ταχυπαλμία 162 Παλμούς και γενικά οτι έκτακτες κανω ακόμα και την ώρα που κοιμαμαι! Νιώθω χάλια ,εχει χαλασει η ποιοτητα ζωής μου απιστευτα! Δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα πια...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλημερα.

Εχεις κανει εξετασεις να δεις μηπως εχεις θυροειδη?
Εμενα το χολντερ ειχε καταγραψει καπου στις 1600+ εκτακτες για ενα 24ωρο.Αλλα εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα αυξησει και την δοση για το φαρμακο για τον θυροειδη,(κατ εντολη του ενδοκρινολογου παντα)
Οταν του το ειπα,μου ειπε να επιστρεψω στην μικρη δοση και να δω πως θα παει.
Οι εκτακτες συνεχιστηκαν αλλα σαφως πιο μειωμενες.(Πρεπει να δουλεψε και το εφεξορ βεβαια)
Τωρα προσπαθω να μην τις σκεφτομαι παρολο που ειναι εκει και υπαρχουν.

----------


## iris83

Καλησπέρα GEORGE! εχω κάνει εξετάσεις για θηροειδη προσφατα και ηταν βγήκαν όλα οκ! Οπως ειπα και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα πιο πολυ με αγχώνουν οι παύσεις!! Πανικοβαλλομαι καθημερινα και στρεσσαρομαι παρα πολυ όταν πιάνω τον παλμο μου και νιώθω τις παύσεις! Νιωθω πως θα πάθω ανακοπή! Εσενα οι έκτακτες απ οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι απο τον θυροειδη .. πιστευω οταν ρυθμιστει ο θυροειδης σου θα σου σταματησουν και οι έκτακτες! Μακάρι στο εύχομαι γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι και μόνο εμείς που τις έχουμε το καταλαβαίνουμε!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο ο θυροειδης για τις εκτακτες συστολες αλλα φυσικα βοηθαει και το αγχος και οι αρνητικες σκεψεις.Νομιζω παυσεις και εκτακτες ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.Αυτο τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινω εγω.

----------


## iris83

Καλησπερα george! ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΣΕΙΣ δεν ειναι το ιδιο! στισ εκτακτες νιωθεις να φτερουγιζει η καρδια σου μπροστα στο θωρακα εντονα και με ακανονιστους ρυθμους! Τις παυσεις εγω δεν τις καταλαβαινω..απλα πιανοντας τον παλμο μου και μετριωντας τις σφυξεις ..καταλαβαινω πως για 1 δευτερολεπτο χανεται ο παλμος ...σαν να χανεις ενα παλμο δηλαδη ...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> Οι έκτακτες συστολές αποτελούν τη συχνότερη αιτία τού αισθήματος παλμών. Είναι δηλ. συστολές της καρδιάς εκτός του κανονικού ρυθμού και παρουσιάζονται κατά τον έξης τρόπο: *το άτομο αισθάνεται ένα ενόχλημα στο στήθος λίγο ή πολύ ισχυρό, πού ακολουθείται από περίοδο παύσεως κατά την οποία η καρδιά δεν χτυπά. Ακόμη και αυτό το προσωρινό «σταμάτημα» της καρδιάς είναι δυνατό να γυνή αντιληπτό από το άτομο*. 
> 
> Αμέσως έπειτα η καρδιά ξαναρχίζει τη φυσιολογική της λειτουργία ωσότου μετά από κάποιο διάστημα έρχεται μια άλλη έκτακτη συστολή. Τα αίτια τα οποία προκαλούν τις έκτακτες συστολές μπορεί να είναι το άγχος ή καρδιακές παθήσεις. Η κατάχρησης καπνού και καφέ αποτελεί επίσης μια από τις συνηθισμένες αιτίες των εκτάκτων συστολών.


απο εδω 

http://www.incardiology.gr/pathiseis...ima_palmon.htm

Οποτε νομιζω μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια!Εχω καιρο να γραψω στο forum,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το βασανηστηριο των αρρυθμιων εχει τελειωσει!Εγω το ζω εδω & 2 χρονια!!!!Καθε μερα!Για το θεμα των γιατρων.....πολλοι & μου ειπαν ολοι τα ιδια!Τον θυροειδη τον εψαξα με ειδικες εξετασεις αλλα δεν ηταν απ αυτο.Το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα μεχρι τωρα πηρα & διαφορα φαρμακα για αρρυθμιες,τα σταματησα εδω & ενα μηνα γιατι απο καποια στιγμη ειδα οτι δεν βοηθουσαν & πολυ!Τις εχω συνηθησει πια γιατι ζω καθημερηνα μαζι τους αλλα μ εχουν κανει να περασω πολλα....πολλα!Μου αλλαξαν την ζωη μου,αλλα τι να κανω,το παλευω,χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν με φοβιζουν!

----------


## iris83

Τελικα σήμερα πηγα και σε αλλον καρδιολογο για δευτερη γνωμη! Εκανα triplex και τριτο καρδιογραφημα μεσα σε ενα μηνα έκτος του HOLDER και τις εξετασεις αιματος και θυροειδη! Και όλα μια χαρα και παλι! Ρολοι η καρδια! ΟΛΑ ειναι ψυχοσωματικα!! Πηρα βαλεριανες μπας και καλμαρω λιγο! Τι να πω παιδια.... κουραγιο και υπομονη σε όλους! Οι γιατροί οπως εγραψε και κάποιος άλλος ομοιοπαθης θέλουν ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ! Πρεπει να το δουμε λιγο πιο χαλαρα... δεν λεει καθολου να χαλαμε την ποιοτητα ζωης μας! Το λεω εδω για να τα ακουω και γω!!!!!

----------


## iris83

GEORGE σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το post! :)

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Να σαι καλα Ιρις.Αντε να ηρεμησεις και συ και να δεις οτι ολα θα ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## MAMAVE

γειά σας και απο εμένα και καλώς σας βρήκα. είμαι 36 χρονών και έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με το άγχος μου.Είμαι πατέρας 3 μικρών αγοριών και εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια έχω και εγώ έκτακτες συστολές ,άλλες φορές μια δύο και άλλες για ώρες μαζί με κρίση πανικού.
τα συμπτώματα τα ξέρετε και δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτά ,έχω και εγώ κάνει ένα σωρό εξετάσεις και όλα ήταν (και είναι) καλά ,αλλά μερικές φορές νιώθω και εγώ πως ήρθε η ώρα μου και να σου ακόμα μια ε.σ. να και μια ακόμα και μετά και μια κρίση για να μην την ξεχάσω και το μυαλό πάντα στο κακό ,και .........

να μην τα ξαναλέω, αυτά και περαστικά μας.

----------


## POP

> Τις έκτακτες εγώ κάποιες φορές τις περνάω τελείως επιπόλαια αλλά κάποιες άλλες μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Χθες το πρωί ας πούμε ένιωσα ένα κενό στο λαιμό μου και μετά από λίγο την καρδιά μου να κάνει έναν δυνατό χτύπο. Και πραγματικά δεν ένιωσα σημασία. Το βράδι όμως την ένιωσα για τα καλά. Ένιωσα πάλι αυτό το άδειασμα και τον χτύπο μετά και με κατέκλυσε ένα απίστευτο άγχος και πανικός ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει. Σήμερα που είμαι γενικά χάλια, όταν πάω να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα νιώθω τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό το άδειασμα, χωρίς όμως να ακολουθείται πάντα από χάσιμο παλμού. Κάποιες φορές είναι πραγματικά τρομακτικό. Επίσης όταν έχω άγχος τις νιώθω και όταν κάθομαι σε καρέκλα απότομα.


Γειασου stilvie...το ξερω οτι παει καιρος που εγραψες αυτο το μηνυμα αλλα διαβαζοντας το βρηκα τον εαυτο μου μεσα σε αυτο!Ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο αντιλαμβανομαι και γω τις αρρυθμιες.Βυθισμα,κενο στο λαιμο και μετα δυνατους χτυπους στην καρδια μεχρι να επανελθει στους φυσιολογικους ρυθμους.Ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο.Εσυ εκανες κατι γιαυτο?Σου περασαν?Δεν ξερω αν θα δεις το μηνυμα αλλα αν το δεις θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ να μου απαντησεις.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## panoss

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΧΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΤΟΘΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ.ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ,ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ι ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΗΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΥΡΟΝ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΠΙΕΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ.ΚΟΠΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΡΟΣΤΕ.ΕΧΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΠΛΟΣΕΤΕ Ι ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΣΤΑ?ΟΤΑΝ ΚΙΝΕΙΣΤΕ Ι ΟΤΑΝ ΤΡΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΕ ΣΑΣ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΟΤΕ..ΟΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ,,ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ.ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΧΑΡΣΕΙΣ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΕΓΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΡΑ Ι ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΠΛΟΝΟ.ΕΝΑΣ ΓΝΟΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Ο ΤΟΥΤΟΥΖΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΗ ΓΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ.ΑΡΑ?ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΣ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ.

----------


## panoss

και συγνωμη για την ορθογραφια ειμαι συνιθισμενοσ απο τα greeklish

----------


## μυρτω93

pano αληθεια λες οτι ο καρδιολογος σου ειπε οτι οι εκτακτες συστολες ειναι αποδειξη γερης καρδιας ή το λες για να μας παρηγορησεις? εγω εχω καθε μερα αρκετες υπερκοιλιακες εκτακτες συστολες και ενω εχω περασει απο αρκετους καρδιολογους δεν εχω πειστει οτι δεν εχω τπτ..τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να παω και σ αλλον που θεωρειται κορυφη! δεν γινεται να εξαφανιστουν οπως ήρθαν?δεν την παλευω μου εχουν χαλασει την ποιοτητα της ζωης μου!νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω το βιωνω καθε μερα!

----------


## panoss

> και συγνωμη για την ορθογραφια ειμαι συνιθισμενοσ απο τα greeklish


murto apla xalarose,...exeis paei se kardiologous kai akomh fobase?e ti fobase?tha fugoun otan tha stamathseis na tis dineis shmasia kai na mi fobase,,kai na perpatas i kai na trexeis arketa kai tha deis,,exo exo ektaktes mia zoh.kai eixa kai paroxuntikes uperkoiliakes taxukardies,,de xero an to xeis pathei pote..pou arxizei xafnika i kardia na baraei me 180 ktupous to lepto kai xafnika stamatane,,,fadazese,,kai de fobame,,,ti fobase mi pethaneis more apo ektaktes sustoles pas kalaa?suneltheeee kai zeise,,bgess xalarose pies kai kapou kapou kana ouiskaki kai tha deis...

----------


## μυρτω93

σ ευχαριστω pano μου έδωσες κουράγιο!τι ουισκάκι? εγω εχω κοψει τελείως ποτα, αναψυκτικα και καφεδες! ποσα χρόνια το έχεις αυτο το πρόβλημα? και δεν σε φοβιζουν καθόλου αυτα τα σκιρτήματα στην καρδια που νιώθεις? πως τα χεις καταφέρει? μπράβο!ξερεις αν οι υπερκοιλιακές είναι πιο σοβαρες απο τις κολπικές και τις κοιλιακές? αν και ο καρδιολόγος δεν ειχε δωσει σημασια..εγω εναν πανικό τον παθαίνω καθε φορα που ξεκινάνε..εχεις παρει καποιο φάρμακο ποτέ η το προσπαθείς μόνο σου? παντως γυμναστηριο σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω! σ ευχαριστώ και παλι..

----------


## panoss

δε πηρα ποτε κανενα φαρμακο.αλλωστε δεν υπαρχουν αθωα αντιαρυθμικα να το θυμασαι αυτο.αφου πηγεσ καρδιολογο και η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα τι φοβασε?εδο ενασ φιλοσ μου παιζει ποδοσφαιρο με κολπικεσ συστολεσ ρε σι,του εδοσε το οκ ο αθτλιατροσ και εσυ φοβασε?οι υπερκοιλιακεσ ειναι οι πιο αθοεσ απ οτι γνοριζο..παθαινεισ και εσυ υπερκοιλιακεσ ταχυκαρδιεσ ι μονο εκτακτεσ?παντοσ και οι δυο τυποι ειναι αθωεσ σε μια υγειεσ καρδια,αρα μι φοβασεεεεεε...αμα σου λεο εγο...εχο χρροονια με τι καρδια,,,εχο μαθει τα παντακαι στισ εκτακτεσ παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το αγχοσ..αρα γερο στομαχι να εχεισ και οι συστολεσ θα φυγουν..απλα μι φοβασε...

----------


## THEOFANISS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM! 
ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ!
ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ! ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ Ή ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΙΘΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΑΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ!
ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ , ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ...ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΝΕΞΟΔΑ!

----------


## MARO_86

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM! 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ!
> ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ! ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ Ή ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΙΘΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΑΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ!
> ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ , ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ , ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ...ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΝΕΞΟΔΑ!


ακούμε... :D

----------


## THEOFANISS

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΙΚΑ!ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΨΗΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ, ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΚΤΛ. ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ (ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΕΙΙΝΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΖΩΗΣ , ΤΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ! ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΣΒΗΣΙΜΑΤΑ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ , ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΟ ΣΤΡΕΣ! ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ,ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΚΡΟΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ!ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΕΨΗ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΡΑΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΚΑ ΥΓΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΥ! ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΑΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ(ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ , ΚΑΘΩΣ Η ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΔΡΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ!
Η ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ , ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ, ΝΑ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ, ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ,ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΟΥΜΕ "OI ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟΙ".
ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ, ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΝΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΑΡΥΝΤΙΚΟ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΑΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΛΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ, ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ , ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΝΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ, ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ! ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ Ή ΝΑ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΑΜΕ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ!!ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ!!ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ! ΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ HOLDER ΠΑΜΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ CAMPING ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΒΟΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ!! ΣΑΣ ΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ!!
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ HOLDER ΓΙΑ 15 ΦΟΡΑ??
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ , ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ! ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ..... 

'

----------


## dcat

Όλοι εσείς που ξεκινήσατε το θέμα με τις αρρυθμίες που είστε τι κάνετε τώρα???

----------


## Johnc

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΙΚΑ!ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΨΗΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ, ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΚΤΛ. ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ (ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΕΙΙΝΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΖΩΗΣ , ΤΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ! ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΣΒΗΣΙΜΑΤΑ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ , ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΟ ΣΤΡΕΣ! ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ,ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΚΡΟΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ!ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΕΨΗ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΡΑΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΚΑ ΥΓΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΥ! ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΑΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ(ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ , ΚΑΘΩΣ Η ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΔΡΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ!
> Η ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ , ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ, ΝΑ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ, ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ,ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΟΥΜΕ "OI ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟΙ".
> ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ, ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΝΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΑΡΥΝΤΙΚΟ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΑΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΛΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ, ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ , ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΝΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ, ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ! ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ Ή ΝΑ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΑΜΕ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ!!ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ!!ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ! ΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ HOLDER ΠΑΜΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ CAMPING ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΒΟΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ!! ΣΑΣ ΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ!!
> ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ HOLDER ΓΙΑ 15 ΦΟΡΑ??
> ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ , ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ! ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ..... 
> 
> '


Ρε φίλε πλάκα μας κάνεις;Εδώ οι καλύτεροι ηλεκτροφυσιολόγοι ακόμη δεν ξέρουν εαν οι έκτακτες μπορεί να προκληθούν απο γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα.Τι μας λες τώρα;Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος να μάθεις απο πού προέρχονται οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι η ηλεκτροφυσιολογική μελέτη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο ολα αυτα που εγραψες θε επισημαινα αυτο: 


> * δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω σε κανέναν*.


 ως αφορμη για αυτο 


> ίσως έπαθα κρίση πανικού, το απέδωσα στην ένταση των

----------


## dcat

Και ξαναρωτώ όλοι εσείς που είστε τώρα βρήκατε λύση??? Ή έστω υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος σε αυτή την κατάσταση που να βρήκε λύση??????

----------


## Nicos70

Εγω προσωπικα οχι χρόνια τωρα και οσο παω ολο και χειροτερα

----------


## dcat

Όταν λες χειρότερα? τι συμπτωματολογία έχεις? Πόσα χρόνια το αντιμετωπίζεις έχεις ακολουθήσει ποτέ κάποια θεραπεία?

----------


## Nicos70

Εχω εκτακτες συστολες απο τα 19 ειμαι 45 χρονο με το χρονο χειροτερευει η κατασταση μου . Αρχικα ειχα καποιες στη μερα 5-10 ισως τωρα στο τελευταιο holder ειχα 600+ Θεραπεια concor εδω και 2 χρονια 10 mg τη μερα αν και εγω περνω το μισο γιατι πεφτουν οι παλμοι μου στους 55 και η πιεση στο 10-11.

----------


## dcat

Με το concor πως είσαι? γενικώς δε σου έχουν πει τι τις προκαλεί? κολπικές ή κοιλιακές κάνεις? Άλλα όπως ζαλάδες πόνους και τέτοια έχεις?

----------


## Johnc

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω κάτι εδώ αλλά παρακολουθώ το site εδώ και λίγο καιρό και κάποιες φορές με βοήθησε αρκετά. Θέλω να σας πω το πρόβλημά μου και σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με γιατί σήμερα δεν αντέχεται. 
> Να ξεκινήσω όμως από την αρχή: Είμαι 24 χρονών. Τον Νοέμβριο είχα αρρωστήσει με γρίππη και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο για να με εξετάσουν (λόγω γρίππης των χοίρων). Εκεί ήταν ένας νεαρός γιατρός που μου έβαλε στο δάχτυλο εκείνο το πραγματάκι που μετράει σφυγμούς. Είχα γύρω στους 150. Εκείνος επειδή τρόμαξε ζήτησε να μου κάνουν καρδιογράφημα. Εδώ να σημειώσω πως ταχυκαρδίες έχω από μικρό παιδάκι (ίσως λόγω άγχους από διάφορες οικογενειακές καταστάσεις) και η παιδίατρος είχε πει πως είχα και ένα φύσημα (αν το λέω και σωστά). Το καρδιογράφημα μάλλον ήταν μια χαρά γιατί δεν μου είπε να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο και η ακτινογραφία που έβγαλα εκείνη τη μέρα και οι εξετάσεις αίματος. 
> Από τότε μου μπήκε η περιέργεια να μετράω τους σφυγμούς μου οι οποίοι ήταν σχεδόν πάντα 90-100. Βέβαια τότε δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε με είχε αγχώσει εκείνο το γεγονός. Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει βουλώσει το αυτί μου και ακούω εκεί τους σφυγμούς μου και μπάινω συνέχεια στη διαδικασία να συγκεντρώνομαι σε αυτούς και αυτό είναι που με αγχώνει πολύ.
> Και ερχόμαστε στο βράδι της 28ης Ιουνίου. Την προηγούμενη μέρα είχα περάσει μια πολύ μεγάλη ένταση με τον πατέρα μου που όμως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με απασχολούσε και πολύ την επομένη. Ήμουν λοιπόν ξαπλωμένη στο κρεβάτι έτοιμη να κοιμηθώ και ξαφνικά ένιωσα μια αδυναμία. Ανασηκώθηκα λίγο και τότε ζαλίστηκα λίγο. Σηκώθηκα να πάω να πιω λίγο νερό να συνέλθω και τότε ένιωσα την καρδιά μου να πηγαίνει σαν τρελή! Και τότε ήρθε ο πανικός ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει, ότι πεθαίνω, ότι παθαίνω έμφραγμα ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αφού ήπια νερό, κάθισα λίγο στην αυλή και συνήλθα. Η ταχυκαρδία πέρασε αλλά μου έμεινε ο φόβος και η αδυναμία. Μετά από λίγο, πάντε λεπτά ίσως συνήλθα εντελώς. Μετά από μισή ώρα με έπιασε ξανά το ίδιο αλλά λίγο πιο ήπιο. Πέρασε εκείνη η βραδιά και την επόμενη μέρα είχα το φόβο ότι ίσως κάτι πάθω και πεθάνω και δεν προλάβω να ζήσω όλα όσα θα ήθελα. Επειδή όμως έχω διαβάσει λίγο για θέματα ψυχολογίας κατέληξα πως ίσως έπαθα κρίση πανικού, το απέδωσα στην ένταση των ημερών και προσπάθησα να το ξεχάσω και τα κατάφερα. Ώσπου ένα βράδι με θυμήθηκε ξανά εκείνη. Και πάλι το ξεπέρασα. Την επόμενη φορά όμως που με έπιασε δε με άφησε για 2 μέρες ο φόβος ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει. Ήμουν χάλια, αδύναμη, δεν σηκωνόμουν από το κρεβάτι, δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω σε κανέναν. Την τρίτη μέρα ο αρραβωνιαστικός μου με πήγε σε έναν παθολόγο. Εκείνος, όταν του είπα τα συμπτώματα και με είδε και πόσο αγχωμένη είμαι, έχοντας και υπόψη του τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω με την οικογένειά μου και αφού του είπα και για τις εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει τον Νοέμβριο με καθυσήχασε και μου είπε απλά να προσπαθήσω να αποβάλλω το άγχος μου, να σκέφτομαι θετικά και πως δεν έχω τίποτα. Ομολογώ πως από εκείνη τη στιγμή με άφησαν όλα τα συπτώματα και ήμουν περδίκι. Ούτε που τις σκεφτόμουν τις κρίσεις. Έφυγα και λίγο καιρό από το περιβάλλον που με άγχωνε και ήμουν σχεδόν όπως πριν τις κρίσεις. Όταν επέστρεψα όμως επέστρεψαν και αυτές πολύ πιο ήπιες όμως αυτή τη φορά. Σχεδόν είχα μάθει να τις διαχειρίζομαι. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ είναι το άγχος μου. 
> Και φτάνω στο σήμερα. Σήμερα είμαι χάλια, με άγχος, αδυναμία, εξάντληση σχεδόν, και αρκετές έκτακτες συστολές που μου κόβουν τα γόνατα, πόνους στην πλάτη και τραβήγματα και έναν τρομερό φόβο πως κάτι έχει η καρδιά μου. 
> Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ γιατί δεν θέλω να είμαι έτσι. Μπορεί αυτό που μου συμβαίνει να είναι σωματικό και όχι ψυχολογικό; Φοβάμαι πως θα πεθάνω, πως η καρδιά μου δεν θα επανέλθει μετά την έκτακτη. Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ. 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Συγνώμη για το τεράστιο post!


Αγαπητή φίλη μην τρομάζεις.ΟΛΟΙ κάνουμε έκτακτες απλώς κάποιοι τις νιώθουν ενώ κάποιοι όχι.Εγω έχω έκτακτες κολπικές και κοιλιακές και σε λίγο καιρό μπαίνω νοσοκομείο για καθετηριασμό υπερκοιλιακής ταχυκαρδίας επανεισόδου.Είμαι 23.Μην σε ιάνει πανικός.Οι έκτακτες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ σε κάποιον με σοβαρή καρδιοπάθεια.

----------


## Nicos70

Μπα δε βαριεσαι το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι η καρδια χτυπαει χαλαρα σε ρυθμους 60 περιπου το λεπτο αλλα οι εκτακτες εκει.

----------


## SOTETHNIC

Καλησπερα.Εκανα την εγγραφη στο σαιτ για να καταθεσω την εμπειρια μου και να βοηθησω μεσα απο αυτη οσο μπορω γιατι εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα ευτυχως βρηκα τροπο να το παλευω και εχω τρομερη βελτιωση.Λοιπον αθληση, καλος υπνος και το κυριοτερο σωστη διατροφη ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΝΕΙ πολλα φρουτα και λαχανικα ελαχιστα γαλακτοκομικα και κρεας.Βεβαιως υπομονη και καλη διαθεση γιατι η βελτιωση δε ερχετε απο την επομενη μερα.Το προβλημα το εντοπισα στο γαστρεντερολογικο που με παιδευει εδω και κατι χρονια , τα χαπια που μου διναν για την παλινδρομιση με χειροτερευαν γιατι μου διαλυσαν το ανοσοποιητικο τελικα.Εδω και 6 μηνες τα εκοψα και αποφασισα να περασω στο αλλο στρατοπεδο, αυτο της υγειηνης διατροφης.Η βελτιωση μεγαλη στην ποιοτητα της ζωησ μου και αν δεν εκανα και της ατασθαλειες ισως να ειχε εξαφανιστη τελειως το προβλημα!Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου εμπειρια, πιστευω τελικα πως ειναι κατι το διαχειρισιμο.Ευχομε καλη υγεια σε ολους, επισεις ψαξτε να βρειτε τον Σπαρτακο στο web θα σασ βοηθησει σιγουρα!

----------


## sasv

για σας κ απο μενα.εγω τις καταλαβαινω περιπου 10 χρονια.στην αρχη εκανα καμια κανα σαββατο ξαπλωμενος στον καναπε.δεν το εδινα σημασια ομως.τον μαρτιο του 13 ενιωσα φτερουγισμα και δεν ημουν καλα.πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και με κρατησαν.κολπικη μαρμαριγη ειπαν παροξυσμικη.αυτοαναταχτηκ  και με διωξαν χωρις να μου εξηγησουν πολλα οποτε μετα σαν να επεσε 1 βουνο επανω μου με γενικη αγχωδης διαταραχη κρισεις πανικου κτλ.πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους εχασα το μετρημα σε πολλες ειδικοτητες αλλα βασικα καρδιολογους.πολυ αγχος και στρες,δεν γλιτωσα και την χημεια σε αγωγη(παροξετινη).το 16 το καλοκαιρι με επιασαν εκτακτες που κρατησαν μιαμιση μερα.ολες οι εξετασεις τελεις ομως.εκει ειναι το γαμωτο.δεν κανω πολλες γενικα αλλα δεν τις θελω τις σιχαινομαι.οτι και να μου πουν οι γιατροι παντα εχω αμφιβολια.παντα.να σας πω οτι επινα coca-cola βαρελισια και ετρωγα σχεδον μονο junk food συν το τσιγαρο οχι παθητικα αλλα ακομα και τωρα το μειωσα αρκετα δεν μπορω να το κοψω.και απο μενα θα συμφωνησω με τον sotethnic.περπατημα καθε μερα χυμος ροδι αμυγδαλα κεφιρ αριανιανι γενικα καλη ζωη υγιεινη ζωη και σε καποια φαση πιστευω να φυγουν.θελει πολλυ υπομονη κ επιμονη.ειμαι 36 ετων 4 χρονια παραπηγα σε γιατρους.σε οποιον φοβαται να παει σε γιατρο να αφησει τα χαζα και να πααει για σιγουρια.εγω απο ψυχοσωματικα να φαν κ οι κοτες.αν υπαρχει καποιο γκρουπ θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω.

----------


## sasv

Παιδιά Πώς στέλνουμε μυνήματα σε κάποιο προφίλ;

----------


## whoknows

Παιδιά καλημέρα και απο μενα. Πριν απο καμποσους μήνες με επιασαν και μένα οι εκτακτες. Και μαλιστα (για να γελάσουμε και λίγο) απο έκτακτες τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες έγιναν τακτικές !!!! Όλο και ποιο πολλές μέσα στη μέρα. 
Πήγα στον καρδιολόγο, έκανα υπέρηχο, ΗΚΓ, έβαλα και Holter και απ οτι μου είπε ο καρδιολογος η καρδιά είναι μια χαρα. Πηγα εκανα μεχρι και τριπλεξ αγγειων, εξετασεις αιματος και γενικο τσεκ απ. ΟΛΑ ΟΚ !!! Ελα όμως που εγώ δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω!! Και οταν ερχονται οι εκτακτες με ριχνει πολυ ψυχολογικα (αυτο το κενο στο στομαχι, κατι σαν κομπος στο λαιμο, σαν αδειασμα), . Γενικά έχω άγχος ναι. Αλλα ποιος δεν εχει σήμερα αγχος ετσι οπως μας καταντησαν...
Τεσπα.. Αυτο που εγω παρατηρησα ειναι οτι με το περπατημα και με ηπια αεροβια ασκηση καπως φευγουν. Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαινει στο σωμα μου τον τελευταιο καιρο.. αλλα νομιζω οτι αρχισε και τα παιζει. Αρχιζω να παρατηρω συμπτωματα που παλιοτερα δεν εδινα καν σημασια. πχ την τελευταια εβδομαδα νοιωθω μυιικους σπασμους στο κάτω χειλος (τρεμοπαιγμα) !!
Δε με παιρνει να το βαλω κατω γιατι εχω μεγαλες υπχρεωσεις οποτε αν και σεις εχετε αποκλεισει οτιδηποτε παθολογικο με ιατρικες εξετασεις, μη τα παρατατε . Να πηγαινετε κοντρα στον ανεμο και στο κύμα, και αν νοιωθετε και σεις αυτες τις γαμω εκτακτες να βγαινετε για περπατημα πχ μια βόλτα στο παρκο εμαν με ηρεμει απιστευτα. Που ξερετε ισως με αυτα τα παιχνιδια που μας κανει η καρδια να θελει να μας υπενθυμισει οτι την έχουμε παραμελησει!!! Μη ξεχνατε οτι και η καρδια είναι γένους θυληκού και τις λαχταραει τις βόλτες της :) 

Ευχομαι όλοι μας να ξεπεράσουμε τα προβληματα μας και να ξαναγυρίσουμε γρήγορα στη καθημερινότητα μας, γιατι μια ζωη είναι. Δευτερη δεν εχει!!!!!

Ααααα κου που 'στεεεε...Καθε πρωι οταν ξυπνατε το πρωτο πραγμα που κανετε ναι ειναι ενα τεραστιο χαμογελο ακομα και με το ζορι. Ακομη και αν δεν σας βγαινει. θα το δειτε με τον καιρο, κανει δουλεια :)

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ

----------


## whoknows

> για σας κ απο μενα.εγω τις καταλαβαινω περιπου 10 χρονια.στην αρχη εκανα καμια κανα σαββατο ξαπλωμενος στον καναπε.δεν το εδινα σημασια ομως.τον μαρτιο του 13 ενιωσα φτερουγισμα και δεν ημουν καλα.πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και με κρατησαν.κολπικη μαρμαριγη ειπαν παροξυσμικη.αυτοαναταχτηκ  και με διωξαν χωρις να μου εξηγησουν πολλα οποτε μετα σαν να επεσε 1 βουνο επανω μου με γενικη αγχωδης διαταραχη κρισεις πανικου κτλ.πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους εχασα το μετρημα σε πολλες ειδικοτητες αλλα βασικα καρδιολογους.πολυ αγχος και στρες,δεν γλιτωσα και την χημεια σε αγωγη(παροξετινη).το 16 το καλοκαιρι με επιασαν εκτακτες που κρατησαν μιαμιση μερα.ολες οι εξετασεις τελεις ομως.εκει ειναι το γαμωτο.δεν κανω πολλες γενικα αλλα δεν τις θελω τις σιχαινομαι.οτι και να μου πουν οι γιατροι παντα εχω αμφιβολια.παντα.να σας πω οτι επινα coca-cola βαρελισια και ετρωγα σχεδον μονο junk food συν το τσιγαρο οχι παθητικα αλλα ακομα και τωρα το μειωσα αρκετα δεν μπορω να το κοψω.και απο μενα θα συμφωνησω με τον sotethnic.περπατημα καθε μερα χυμος ροδι αμυγδαλα κεφιρ αριανιανι γενικα καλη ζωη υγιεινη ζωη και σε καποια φαση πιστευω να φυγουν.θελει πολλυ υπομονη κ επιμονη.ειμαι 36 ετων 4 χρονια παραπηγα σε γιατρους.σε οποιον φοβαται να παει σε γιατρο να αφησει τα χαζα και να πααει για σιγουρια.εγω απο ψυχοσωματικα να φαν κ οι κοτες.αν υπαρχει καποιο γκρουπ θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω.


Πως εισαι τωρα? Εισαι καλύτερα ???

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!
whoknows πολύ ενθαρρυντικά τα λόγια σου!!! Κι εγώ μετά απο ενα χρόνο έντονων ψυχοσωματικών αναθεώρησα και είπα, ο,τι είναι να με βρει,ας με βρει τλχ χαρούμενη!! Σκεφτείτε μόνο οτι δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς οι προνομιούχοι...εφόσον χαίρουμε άκρας υγείας με τη βούλα ιατρού, μην ασχολείστε περαιτέρω με τρελές ιστορίες...αν πείσετε τον εαυτό σας οτι όλα είναι καλά,δε χρειάζεται να φοβάστε τπτ!!!!

----------


## StellaG

Καλησπέρα, είμαι Ψυχολόγος και πήρα το θάρρος να σου απαντήσω...από τον τρόπο που γράφεις και μόνο φαίνεται το πόσο άγχος έχεις!!! Ακριβώς αυτό το συναίσθημα που μετά την ''κρίση'' παραμένει, ο φόβος δηλαδή, είναι και το κύριο σύμπτωμα του άγχους, το οποίο προφανώς έχει συσσορευτεί μέσα σου και φυσικά μπορεί να σκεσπάει ακόμη και την επομένη από την ημέρα που συναίβει κάτι δυσάρεστο!! Το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς είναι πως αν είχες κάτι παθολογικό είτε στο νοσοκομείο είτε στον παθολόγο σου θα έβρισκαν κάποιο σημάδι και μετά από τόσα ξεσπάσματα που αναφέρεις, σίγουρα! Παράλληλα, το ότι βιώνεις πολλά συμπτώματα μαζί, όπως ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο στα πόδια, αδυναμία, πόνους στην πλάτη κλπ σε συνδιασμό με αυτή την εσωτερική ανησυχία δηλώνουν κρίση πανικού! Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, πόσα λεπτά διαρκεί; Αν θέλεις στείλε μου και προσωπικό μήνυμα!!! Πήρα το θάρρος να σου γράψω μήπως και βοηθήσω...η καρδούλα σου θα επανέλθει μόλις χαλαρώσεις, αφιέρωνε 20' λεπτά την ημέρα ανεξαρτήτου αν νιώθεις normal ή όχι και βάλε μία μουσική χαλαρή, πχ ήχους θάλασσας πουλιών, νερό που κυλάει, χαμήλωσε το φως και φέρε στο μυαλό σου εικόνες όμορφες, όπως ένα καταπράσινο τοπίο και συνέχισε την ιστορία στο μυαλό σου....ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο και σου φαίνεται περίεργο όμως θα δεις μέρα με τη μέρα θα το συνηθίσεις και θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ!! Φρόντισε τη στιγμή που χαλαρώνεις - που προσπαθείς - να βρίσκεσαι μόνη αν όχι στο σπίτι, τότε στο δωμάτιο. Η περιγραφή σου δείχνει άγχος αλλά και άγχος συγκεκριμένα για τις αρρώστιες ή το θάνατο...πιθανόν να είχες βιώσει κάτι πολύ έντονο τελευταία.

----------


## whoknows

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!
> whoknows πολύ ενθαρρυντικά τα λόγια σου!!! Κι εγώ μετά απο ενα χρόνο έντονων ψυχοσωματικών αναθεώρησα και είπα, ο,τι είναι να με βρει,ας με βρει τλχ χαρούμενη!! Σκεφτείτε μόνο οτι δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς οι προνομιούχοι...εφόσον χαίρουμε άκρας υγείας με τη βούλα ιατρού, μην ασχολείστε περαιτέρω με τρελές ιστορίες...αν πείσετε τον εαυτό σας οτι όλα είναι καλά,δε χρειάζεται να φοβάστε τπτ!!!!


Ετσι ακριβως Vivian. Όλα τα ομορφα πραγματα ειναι εκει εξω και μας περιμενουν. 
Προσωπικα μερα με τη μερα νοιωθω και καλυτερα και οι εκτακτες εχουν σχεδον εξαφανιστει. Αλλαξα τη διατροφη μου, αθλουμαι με αεροβια γυμναστικη και περπατημα μεσα στο πρασινο και νοιωθω πραγματικα άλλος ανθρωπος. Μη το βάζετε κατω παιδια. Η ζωη ειναι το ομορφοτερο δωρο που μας εχει δωθει. Ας τη καταναλωσουμε σε οσο το δυνατοτερο ομορφοτερες στιγμες. 

Ρουξηξτε τις απλες χαρες της καθημερινότητας με όλο σας το είναι. Η ομορφια βρισκεται στα πιο απλα μικρα καθημερινα πράγματα!!

Σήμερα έναι μια πανέμορφη δροσερή, μέρα και το Πήλιο περιμένει !!!! 
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΟΣΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !! 

ΦΙΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :cool:

----------


## hollyman

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. 
Εμένα προχτές με έπιασε ενα σφίξιμο στο στήθος παράλληλα με ταχυπαλμία και έκτακτες. 
Εχτές το βράδυ πάλι το ίδιο, πήγα στο νοσκομειο μου εκαναν ενα καρδιογράφημα βρηκαν 2 εκτακτες αλλα δεν είχα εκείνο το απαίσιο αίσθημα. 
Νομίζω κρατούσε 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Εχω τρελαθεί απο τον φόβο ο καρδιολόγος μου ειπε στο τηλέφωνο ότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με τον ψυχίατρο μου.
Φοβάμαι μην ξαναπαθω.

----------


## Matt86

Καλησπερα σε ολους .... εχω και εγω εκτακτες συστολες ...αλλα μονο μην γελασετε ^^ αλλα μονο οταν μου ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι σεξουαλικα ...και πολυ πολυυ πιο σπανια οταν περπαταω ....
δεν παω σε γιατρους γιατι ξερω απο που ειναι ... ειναι απο το αγχος μου την στεναχωρια μου και την αγχωδη διαταραχη μου ... πριν 6 μηνες εχασα τον πατερα μου ... απο οξυ εμφραγμα του μυοκαρδιου ...
βασικα εφυγε στα χερια μου τα δικα μου και της αδερφης μου ...και με το ψαξιμο για το στο καλο ειναι αυτο το οξυ εμφραγμα επαθα καρδιοφοβια ... δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα... που με πιανει καρδιοφοβια αλλα η 2η
η πρωτη ηταν οταν ημουν 17-18 ετων ....και αυτο γιατι επινα χορταρακι σε καθημερινη βαση ...απλο χορταρακι της φυσης....δεν με πειραζει αλλα καποια μερα...πηγαμε σε μια "ακρη" και μας εδωσε σκαν...
εγω δεν ειχα ξανακανει ποτε στην ζωη μου χημεια και ουτε θα εκανα....που λετε ημουν με μια κοπελιτσα τοτε και δεν ειμασταν καλα ... και τους λες ρε μα@@#$Ρκες παμε να πιουμε ε φτιανουμε ενα 4φυλλο σκαν...
και το περνω μονοκαβαλο .... το τι εγινε μετα...αφηστε το χααχχααχαχ....φοβος ταχυκαρδια...ε πηγα στο νοσοκομειο...τους ειπα το και το με κρατησαν για μερικες ωρες και μετα μου λενε φυγε...ΑΛΛΑ για 3 μερες δεν θα κανεις τσιγγαρο ουτε καφε ουτε αλκοολ ουτε φυσικα χορτο κτλπ...για να ερθει η καρδια σου στους φυσιολογικους ρυθμους και παλι...εμενα αυτο μου κολλησε που λετε....και αρχισε και η αγοραφοβια η νοσοφοβια και πολλα αλλα αυτη η 1η φορα κρατησε 3 ολοκληρα χρονια....παλευα με φαρμακα κτλπ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μονο νανι εκανα...η βοηθεια ηρθε απο τα βοτανα που μας δινει απλοχερα η μαμα φυση λιγο χαμομηλι λιγο κατι τσαγια τσουπ σιγα σιγα γινομουν καλυτερα....αλλα οταν αρχισα να ξαναβγαινω εξω οταν περπαταγα αισθονομου εκτακτες και πολλες φορες εκανα συγνωμη κιολας εμετο στον δρομο ...αρε λεω? τι φαση? ε με τα πολλα τοτε πηγα στους γιατρους ολα καλα ειναι απο το αγχος σου ειναι ολα...ε ρε να σε βρασω λεω....ε με τα πολλα πατησα γκαζια και οταν ενιωθα εκτακτες κτλπ ελεγα ελα νταξ γεια σου...εε και σιγα σιγα εφυγαν.....και τωρα παμε στα νεα εχασα τον πατερα μου...και αρχισε παλι η καρδιοφοβια ρε και να ψαχνω στο νετ ξανα και ξανα...και να γινομαι χειροτερα .... ε με τα πολλα μου λεει μια φιλη μου απο βορειο ελλαδα ελα πηρα λαπτοπ με καμερα να τα πουμε φυσικα υπηρχε μια ελξη παντα αναμεσα μας...ελα ομως που οταν ανοιξαμε την καμερα εγω φουντοσα και αισθανθηκα εκτακτη ...και απο τοτε εχει μερικους μηνες που εχω πεσει παλι .... και συνηθως νιωθω εκτακτες οταν μου ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι σεξουαλικα...ειτε να παω να δω πορνο ειτε στην σκεψη....και νταξ ξερω οτι ειναι κολλημα του μυαλο μου...γιατι δεν το παθαινω καθε φορα ετσι...απλα οταν σκεφτομαι ...μαλ#$^%ιες ...πραγματικα θα ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχει και αλλος ανθωπος που νιωθει εκτακτες στην ιδια φαση με εμενα.....αυτα απο εμενα...σορρυ αμα σας κουρασα....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Η πρώτη μου κρίση ξεκίνησε έτσι.. Σε απόλυτη ηρεμία η καρδιά μου είχε 180 παλμους και έκτακτες.. Που τοτε δεν ήξερα τι ήταν.. Με ένα χολτερ που εβαλα για 24 ωρες μετρησαμε πάνω απο 1000+έκτακτες. Απο τη στιγμή όμως που έμαθα οτι ειναι απο κρίσεις δε με ξαναπιασε.και οι παλμοι έχουν πεσει σε φυσιολογικά Επίπεδα.. Πρέπει να κάτσεις και να σκεφτείς ότι ολο αυτο ειναι απο σενα και να το απομυθοποιησεις. Να σκέφτεσαι καθε φορα οτι δε θα πεθάνεις.. Εμένα αυτο με βοηθησς πάντως..

----------


## Κωστας13

Γεια σας Εγώ πάσχω από μεσογειακή αναιμία ειμαι 38 χρονων και μεταγγιζομαι απο 15 μηνών και στις 2/3/2001 έκανα κοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία με λιποθυμικο επεισόδιο πρόλαβα να φτάσω στο νοσοκομείο όπου νοσηλευτηκα για 5 μέρες και Αφού πήρα εξιτήριο μετα απο 10 μέρες έγινε το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβάν και για δεύτερη φορά ήμουν αρκετά τυχερός και πρόλαβα.Στις 1/3/2001 έβαλα μόνιμο απινιδωτη.Έκανα προμεταμοσχευτικο έλεγχο σε περίπτωση που θα πρεπε να μπω στη λίστα για μεταμόσχευση αλλά ευτυχώς δε χρειάστηκε.Ο απινιδωτης μου έδωσε 4 φορές σοκ το 2001 λόγω κοιλιακής ταχυκαρδίας.Έκτοτε άρχισα να παίρνω τα πάνω μου με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσω στο σημείο να κάνω μια τελείως φυσιολογική ζωή και ίσως και πολύ έντονη.Στις 18/4/2017(μετα απο 16 χρονια)μου ξαναεδωσε σοκ ο απινιδωτης Επειδή έκανα κολπική μαρμαρυγή η οποία εξελίχθηκε σε κοιλιακή.Όταν σου δίνει σοκ είναι ότι χειρότερο συναίσθημα.Ο λόγος που προκάλεσε την αρρυθμία μετα απο την διάγνωση του γιατρού αλλά και τη σιγουριά τη δική μου είναι το κακό πεπτικο συστημα.Χωνεύω πολύ δύσκολα και γενικότερα η τροφή για να φτάσει στο παχύ έντερο μου βγάζει τη ψυχή με αποτέλεσμα έκτακτες συστολες.Είμαι προπονητής ποδοσφαίρου κάνω άσκηση καθημερινά και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι καμία έκτακτη.Μόνο όταν χωνεύω και όταν κατεβαίνει η τροφή στο έντερο εκεί ζορίζεται η καρδιά και μου κάνει έκτακτες.Αγχώνομαι απίστευτα μετρωντας τους σφυγμούς καθημερινά και προσπαθώ να ρυθμισω μέσω Γαστρεντερολογου κυρίως τη λειτουργία του πεπτικού.Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι για μένα οι δύο κυριότεροι λόγοι που γίνονται οι έκτακτες είναι το πεπτικό(οισοφάγου,στομάχι, ντερο)και σίγουρα το άγχος.Σίγουρα μια λύση είναι να παλέψεις ώστε να φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο να μη τις δίνεις σημασία απλά θέλει το χρόνο του.
Συγνωμη για το μεγάλο post

----------


## Κωστας13

Έχεις απόλυτο δικιο

----------


## Κωστας13

Έχεις απόλυτο δικιο

----------


## dimitra

> Γειασου stilvie...το ξερω οτι παει καιρος που εγραψες αυτο το μηνυμα αλλα διαβαζοντας το βρηκα τον εαυτο μου μεσα σε αυτο!Ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο αντιλαμβανομαι και γω τις αρρυθμιες.Βυθισμα,κενο στο λαιμο και μετα δυνατους χτυπους στην καρδια μεχρι να επανελθει στους φυσιολογικους ρυθμους.Ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο.Εσυ εκανες κατι γιαυτο?Σου περασαν?Δεν ξερω αν θα δεις το μηνυμα αλλα αν το δεις θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ να μου απαντησεις.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ


εχω ακριβως το ιδιο ..πολυ τρομακτικο παιδια

----------


## arythmakias

Να μαι και γω...ζησε με αυτες μου λενε.34 χρονων ειμαι!ειναι δυνατον?τουλαχιστον μονο εδω νοιωθω οικεια...

----------


## Ορέστης

Και εμενα μου δημιουργει προβληματα το πεπτικο -οχι εκτακτες. Οταν ειχα γαστριτιδα δε μπορουσα να ξαπλωσω στο αριστερο πλευρο γιατι η καρδια εκανε αμεσως τρρρρρρρρρ ριπη παλμων και ποναγε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ήμουν ακριβώς έτσι με παλμούς να φτάνουν 180..πηγα απο μονη μου σε καρδιολόγο και ζήτησα χολτερ, μέτρησε 1400 έκτακτες στο 24ωρο. Έκανα και τριπλεξ και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι ολο αυτο ήταν λόγω άγχους. Απο τοτε που κατάλαβα ότι το δημιουργώ εγώ το πήρα πολύ πιο χαλαρα και πλέον δεν με ενοχλεί καθολου

----------


## Elli19899

Νιώθω ακριβώς το ίδιο και φοβάμαι πολυ. Έκτακτες μέσα στη μέρα και ιδιαίτερα αν ξαπλώσω από αριστερά ξεκιναν απανωτές. Να φταίει το στομάχι? Πανγαστριτιδα μου βρήκαν και γοπ. Ταλαιπωρουμαι μήνες...

----------


## Eirinitr8

Καλημέρα από εμένα... Διάβαζα τυχαία τα σχόλια... Εδω και καιρό ταλαιπωρούμε από άγχος. Επισκέψεις σε καρδιολόγο που βρήκε λίγες έκτακτες σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Επειδη έχω ένα θέμα και με το στομάχι τελευταία το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι έκτακτη αυτό που νιώθω ή ο οισοφάγος.... Το νιώθω ανάμεσα στο στήθος στιγμιαία σαν να πάλλεται ο οισοφάγος.... Δεν νιώθω να αλλάζει ο σφιγμος όμως νομίζω.... Για δώστε τα φώτα σας ????

----------

